# Weird bae.dll message...



## zeroplusalpha (Oct 31, 2007)

On trying to get into My Computer, my avast antivirus warned me about an adware problem in this area...in fact, when I run avast it finds Win32:Adware-gen located in c:\program files\bae\bae.dll when it checks the startup and memory files. It also doesn't let me move this to the chest (although this may be because I'm in my non-administrator account that I generally use).

This hasn't happened before, so I'm not sure if it's something I should be worried about...I've also run HiJack This, and although I don't really know what I'm looking at, there *are* two things I find a little weird (I've pasted them at the end of the log, so whoever's reading this can look at them in isolation if they want).

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 02:01:40, on 02/08/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v3\WG111v3.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Otto Choi\My Documents\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.google.co.uk/hws/sb/dell-usuk/en/side.html?channel=uk
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.google.co.uk/hws/sb/dell-usuk/en/side.html?channel=uk
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.google.co.uk/hws/sb/dell-usuk/en/side.html?channel=uk
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=9766
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.1119.1736\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker BHO - {F0D4B231-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker - {F0D4B239-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3295178018-94711512-2581213513-1009\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User 'General Use')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3295178018-94711512-2581213513-1009\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet (User 'General Use')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3295178018-94711512-2581213513-1009\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'General Use')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3295178018-94711512-2581213513-1009\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime (User 'General Use')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - S-1-5-21-3295178018-94711512-2581213513-1009 Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\quickstart.exe (User 'General Use')
O4 - S-1-5-21-3295178018-94711512-2581213513-1009 User Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\quickstart.exe (User 'General Use')
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111v3 Smart Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v3\WG111v3.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1194808210953
O23 - Service: a-squared Anti-Malware Service (a2AntiMalware) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\a-squared Anti-Malware\a2service.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sunbelt CounterSpy Antispyware (SBCSSvc) - Sunbelt Software - C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 10730 bytes

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe

I don't know what Extra buttons do, but not having a name makes me suspect that it doesn't belong on my computer, and I've also never come across a program file that started with @ so I'm a little rattled.

Would very much appreciate it if someone would be so kind as to shed some light on this.


----------

